# BAD REACTION with Hope in a Jar???



## ndn-ista (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry be annoying, but I started breaking out recently, ALOT, and weirdly like red bumps and then whiteheads inconsistently, some in the same spots, and they itch,burn and hurt etc. I can't afford to go to a dermo, so I am trying to see if it is any of the products I am using. I haven't changed any of my makeup line, the only thing I can think of is my new addition-Philosophy's Hope in a Jar for dry, sensitive skin. I read some awful reviews on makeupalley. Currently, I just stopped using it, it only as been a day, but I was wondering....Has anyone else suffered from a reaction to this product??? 

Please any help will be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wasn't there another thread about your sudden breakouts? Several asked if you were using anything new; this would count as new and could certainly be cause for breakouts. We all react so differently to the same product. Something that works wonders for one will cause irritation and allergic reaction to others. Stop using it and see whether or not your skin clears up. 

Good luck, it's such a bummer to try something new only to find out you can't use it.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't have a reaction that severe but my skin did break out pretty badly.  I was VERY unhappy about it.  I looked like I suffered from acne.  I stopped using it and my skin cleared up in about a week.  I was beyond relieved.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

umm... you could probably be reacting to one of the ingredients in the product? It's not unheard of. Many high end and popular products may cause reactions. I would suggest that you make a complaint to a company. They should be aware of the kind of reactions that their creams cause so that they can improve in future. I'm not sure about Philosophy but some companies do offer refunds or exchanges if the product you've bought isn't right for you.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2008)

Hope In A Jar makes my eyes water and sting so bad, even though I of course avoid the main eye area. I was so disappointed with it!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 7, 2008)

I used it only one time and the same happened to me cause I have dry and sensetive skin just like yours and decided to stop using it as well as I dislike its smeal, from that time my skin is getting better.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Mar 7, 2008)

I feel bad that you guys are going through it with Philosophy.  For me, hope in a jar for sensitive skin is the only thing that keeps me from breaking out badly.  I hope that you can get in contact with the company for a formal complaint, however different products work for different people.  If you purchased it from Nordstrom, Sephora or QVC, I know that they will gladly refund you for the full price.  Good luck and please don't be discouraged about using Philosophy's products.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

That is exactly one of the Philosophy products that I used a few years ago that gave me the worst cystic acne spot! I now have this dark acne scar where it was. It was terrible for my skin. Since I stopped using it, I haven't had this problem ever.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe you ladies have had a reaction to Philosophy's Hope in a Jar. Thats one of my favorite products and I use it every night.

If you get too close to the eye area it will sting and get watery, its on the label. It says not to be used around eye area, for that they have Hope in a Tube.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for all your insight and help. Well, an update:

I have stopped using the product since the past few days, and my skin looks and feels soo much better. I am def going to return this at Sephora!


----------

